# Another way to make a tap



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

We should ask Brian John to run a test and see how many amps can be run thru a sheetrock screw before it melts. Bet it exceeds a hundred.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Service Call said:


> It's even wrapped the wrong way around the screw.




http://www.electriciantalk.com/f13/violation-super-station-69367/index8/#post2453898 :whistling2:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

That's funny, I was sent this pic by a friend who said an inspector in California sent it to him.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I see this all of the time in older installations when the POCO needs power for something.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Plus I guess I didn't see the other thread...duh.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

This pic has been floating around the internet since 1523.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> We should ask Brian John to run a test and see how many amps can be run thru a sheetrock screw before it melts. Bet it exceeds a hundred.





Damm ... Bare 12awg Solid ... makes a 100A Fuse in a pinch ....


as to the OP ... Dude didn.t have an Allen Key ...






Pete


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Thought you were being serious


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Service Call said:


> That's funny, I was sent this pic by a friend who said an inspector in California sent it to him.





It actually originated from ET, but it went varial :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> This pic has been floating around the internet since 1523.



It came from here, right?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Work here completely vanished when the Vietnam war was ending. My dad decided to work non-Union. 
The shop he worked for landed a school remodel job.
One of the crews working on that job found a pull box with some unusual conductors in it.
The guys on that crew decided that they would run a screw through the insulation of a couple of the conductors and check the screw heads with a meter.

The funny looking insulation was lead. 

No one died that day but, they did have to bring in a cable splicer to repair the monkey trouble they got themselves into. :laughing:


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

How did that even work? If lead were an insulator then car batteries wouldn't work.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Lead jacket over medium voltage cable.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't even imagine pulling them


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Service Call said:


> I can't even imagine pulling them


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

jrannis said:


> Lead jacket over medium voltage cable.


That must have been a pretty big surprise to whoever was driving the screw


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Just saw this lol.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Service Call said:


> I can't even imagine pulling them


Lead is slick. It would be a piece of cake to pull.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Just saw this lol.


Haven't seen a VSC (very special connection) in a while. LOL


----------

